# Bryan Alvarez: Kenny Omega is THE GUY



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Bryan Alvarez on WOL today claimed that Kenny Omega has a better chance of leading wrestling into a new boom period than Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins, because he's more of a representation of the everyday man like Sammartino, Hogan and SCSA were back in their day, because he's part of the video game community and is much more inclusive when it comes to LGBTQ and stuff.

Thoughts?


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if he is a "more of a representation of the everyday man" but he is, undoubtedly, the best north american performer (that I know of, of course).

A comparison with Roman and Seth is ridiculous in my eyes, he's clearly better than these 2 in every single aspect I can think of.


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

Alvarez is probably correct. 

MJF is better than all three though.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I think he's a more diverse talent when comparing all 3 in terms of his skill set. And don't get me wrong, all 3 are great. And yes, if the guy stepped foot in WWE tomorrow I think he could instantly be one of the guys you build around.

But even with AEW, what I like about what I'm seeing so far is that they don't look determined to build around Kenny and then everyone else. From Kenny, Cody, Jericho, The Bucks, Mox, and others they look they're trying to break away from the archaic formula of having one top guy.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Saying Kenny is better than Reigns and Rollins.....well yeah. That is like saying the grass is green or the sky is blue, that isn't exactly a "hot take."


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If that's the case, the WWE should roll with Xavier Woods. He has an entire Youtube channel dedicated to gaming and we've seen him do some MMF stuff with Brad Maddox and Paige.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Is being pro-LGBTQ an everyday man thing? It seems more like something that celebrities and businesses promote for woke points. I don't think your average man spends much time thinking about it.


----------



## Proper225 (Mar 26, 2019)

Because he plays video games ?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Well yeah. He's the total package. Even the people who say talking isn't his strong suit can't explain the Kenny Omega promo compilations sitting at hundreds of thousands of views on YouTube. 

His biggest asset is that he just sounds so different from most wrestlers. 

I'd argue Velveteen and Wyatt are also megastar talent but that's never going to happen in WWEs current climate 




Nothing Finer said:


> Is being pro-LGBTQ an everyday man thing? It seems more like something that celebrities and businesses promote for woke points. I don't think your average man spends much time thinking about it.


66% of Americans are "pro-LGBT"


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## juice4080 (Sep 27, 2016)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Well yeah. He's the total package. Even the people who say talking isn't his strong suit can't explain the Kenny Omega promo compilations sitting at hundreds of thousands of views on YouTube.


They probably did just like me and wanted to find out what the big fuss about him was and found out he can't talk for shit


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nothing Finer said:


> Is being pro-LGBTQ an everyday man thing? It seems more like something that celebrities and businesses promote for woke points. I don't think your average man spends much time thinking about it.


Should we not? Do we lose man points for it? :aries2


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

juice4080 said:


> They probably did just like me and wanted to find out what the big fuss about him was and found out he can't talk for shit


Yeah pro tip about using the internet, check the like to dislike ratio


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Nothing Finer said:


> Is being pro-LGBTQ an everyday man thing? It seems more like something that celebrities and businesses promote for woke points. I don't think your average man spends much time thinking about it.


It's supported by 2/3 of the US public and is heavily weighted toward the younger generations.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well no shit he's better than Rollins and Reigns. Unlike them he's actually charismatic. MJF and Mox is where the big money is at though. Those are your potential mega stars, especially the former.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

raymond1985 said:


> Alvarez is probably correct.
> 
> MJF is better than all three though.


I'm anxious to see how good MJF is in the ring. Never seen a match from the guy and I want AEW to be my first exposure.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Beatles123 said:


> Should we not? Do we lose man points for it? :aries2


man points never existed to begin with!



Proper225 said:


> Because he plays video games ?


and he has mic skills and wrestling skills and a good look? can't you read?




Nothing Finer said:


> Is being pro-LGBTQ an everyday man thing? It seems more like something that celebrities and businesses promote for woke points. I don't think your average man spends much time thinking about it.


do they think of anything while viewing a screen?



Geeee said:


> If that's the case, the WWE should roll with Xavier Woods. He has an entire Youtube channel dedicated to gaming and we've seen him do some MMF stuff with Brad Maddox and Paige.


Does Xavier woods have the talents of a wrestler to go along with that?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> Should we not? Do we lose man points for it? :aries2


Not at all.



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> 66% of Americans are "pro-LGBT"





Matthew Castillo said:


> It's supported by 2/3 of the US public and is heavily weighted toward the younger generations.


So doesn't it go without saying? Isn't it like saying he's anti-racism or pro-universal suffrage or whatever? If he was anti-LGBTQ I can see why that would be a big deal, but being pro doesn't seem like a massive selling point to me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

prosperwithdeen said:


> raymond1985 said:
> 
> 
> > Alvarez is probably correct.
> ...


He is OK. Nothing amazing. However he is 23. His mic skills are already incredible and he plays a slimy dickhead well. Him in the battle riot in mlw was fun


----------



## zipperblues (Apr 1, 2019)

Alvarez is right, but only because the wrestling fanbase is a bunch of unfunny dweebs who think they're smarter than everyone else because they like Japanese stuff.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing about Kenny Omega's on screen character has anything to do with political discourse around LGBT rights. Literally the stupidest fucking argument I've heard in my life


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little confused about it too, I mean if people said you shouldn't beat your kids, should be generally nice to people and puppies and kittens are great! Most people would agree.

Like are Rollins or Reigns LGBT haters? I really don't see it as a selling point, especially when being pro-LGBT or at least being neutral is pretty common. :shrug


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

I think he can lead wrestling into new lows


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well he needs to be good on the microphone and cut good promos for starters and I heard he's not that great so I don't know


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Kenny is certainly better than the two Shield members that are still in WWE, and will obviously be one of the top guys in AEW, but he will never be their biggest draw. They've already got two guys on their roster that are established and way bigger stars (Moxley and Jericho) and an up and comer in MJF who could surpass him in star power once he's built up.

As a talent, he's arguably the best in-ring guy on the planet, and his character work and promos are above average, albeit not elite. He'll be a good main eventer for the company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah MJf Moxley Jericho heck even Dustin and Cody have good promo skills.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Mods really should take head here because this thread is on a pretty slippery slope.

Saying stuff like "Such and such is more pro-LGBT" is extremely toxic because it ostracizes people. So because Kenny is bisexual and Reigns and rollins isn't that automatically makes them less accepting. Thats bullshit.

Its the same with any bullshit political argument its why I try to stay clear of them at all costs because its just people pushing their toxic rhetoric on one another. But this one is ostracizing people for really no reason at all. I don't like their ring work but I don't know them as people, neither does Alvarez.

and common man? Im pretty sure everyone has felt the pain of cancer affecting them or someone they love (a nod to Reigns here) so we can go ahead and cancel that point out too that dipshit made about common man....I don't think anything is more common than that.

Alvarez is such a fuckhead because those divisive comments are exactly what people don't need. But if he is up to the task I can be 'accepting' too:

I can accept LGBTQ. I can accept straights. I can accept any races. I can accept religions. As-salaam-alaikum Alvarez. See...pro Muslim. Now go fuck your ass.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

raymond1985 said:


> Alvarez is probably correct.
> 
> MJF is better than all three though.


None of them can hold a candle to Orange Cassidy. 
:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

In terms of being the best in the world, he's in my top five and has been for a few years (Bryan, Naito, Cole, Omega & Okada) so it's not foreign to think this imo. However, I think Moxley will be bigger than Kenny in the long run.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> 66% of Americans are "pro-LGBT"


That doesn't translate to the 1 percent of Americans that watch professional wrestling, that's 75+ percent male and older than the national average and median age of America by probably around a decade. 

Hearing that a wrestler plays video games is a turn off for me, and I'm a young person that has played video games.


----------



## JonLeduc (May 5, 2016)

That's not news. Kenny Omega is the guy.

That's the guy you want on the cover of your wrestling video game. That's the guy you want on top of your wrestling company. That's the guy you want representing your wrestling company on tv.

It's my opinion but.. Probably not the only one. Kenny Omega is the F***ing guy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RE: the comparisons to Reigns and Rollins - we really need to stop comparing non-WWE wrestlers to WWE wrestlers now that we know for certain how that shitshow works. The WWE guys don't stand a chance with all the restrictions placed on their promos and moves. 

I suspect Rollins could be waaaaaay better with more creative freedom. Reigns I don't get that vibe with but he surely can't be much worse than the cool moody guy stuff he has to do all the time with WWE.


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

He has a better chance because he gets to have matches/feuds with creative freedom. Sparkle Crotch and Tator Tots are puppeteered by an old feeble-minded loon.

In the end though it doesn't matter, because none of the three will be "The bringer of the Boom". If there's a boom it will be from/because of Moxley.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

MOX said:


> RE: the comparisons to Reigns and Rollins - we really need to stop comparing non-WWE wrestlers to WWE wrestlers now that we know for certain how that shitshow works. The WWE guys don't stand a chance with all the restrictions placed on their promos and moves.
> 
> I suspect Rollins could be waaaaaay better with more creative freedom. Reigns I don't get that vibe with but he surely can't be much worse than the cool moody guy stuff he has to do all the time with WWE.


Moxley was always the clear superior talent of the Shield even with the trash material they gave him. You can tell who has charisma and mic skills even with bad writing and no freedom.

With freedom Rollins is still awful, just watch his indie work as Tyler Black. The guy doesn't have IT.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im a huge Kenny fan, but I dont see him or anyone else right now leading into a new boom period.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Well no shit he's better than Rollins and Reigns. Unlike them he's actually charismatic. MJF and Mox is where the big money is at though. Those are your potential mega stars, especially the former.


 bro omega is already selling out shows. Mjf is a potential and mox is certainly a big draw but of the 3 omega is THE proven draw.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Well he needs to be good on the microphone and cut good promos for starters and I heard he's not that great so I don't know


 go listen for yourself, anyone sayi g omega isnt a good promo need ears


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Been saying that since WK11 but ok :lauren


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> bro omega is already selling out shows. Mjf is a potential and mox is certainly a big draw but of the 3 omega is THE proven draw.


Omega is very well known in Japan, but not so much in the rest of the world, including in AEW's biggest market - the US.

You can't possibly be comparing him to Jericho and Moxley in terms of worldwide star power. He's not even close.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

He has maximized his image and reputation with hardcore wrestling fans. However, that is not what reignites the business. He needs to become a star with casual fans outside of the wrestling bubble. Until that happens he will be a wrestling star, but not a crossover major star that expands AEW's audience. I have my doubts about whether or not he can actually get over outside of the wrestling bubble, but I am not sure if there really are any wrestlers that can in this day and age. John Cena is the closest thing we have to that and he does not have anywhere near the Q rating of Hogan, Austin or Rock at their peaks.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > bro omega is already selling out shows. Mjf is a potential and mox is certainly a big draw but of the 3 omega is THE proven draw.
> ...


 wtf are you talking about? The reason njpw pushed omega is because he was a big us draw. Do some researches fam. Also we have no proof of Moxley selling out show. Because in wwe the draw is the wwe as a brand , not the wrestlers.( except the legends) , omega is a proven individual draw inside and Outside Japan ( in the us). 
I like Moxley but people are just getting biased because he comes from wwe.
I mean I dont know how to explain it to you, omega was selling out shows without 5he wwe machine in the USA, the njpw chose him as the face of their us expansion and created a us title for him ( let's be honest) because he is a big us draw. The fact that he did it while being in Japan and without the wwe machine is the reason everyone thinks rightfully that he had all chance of being their next big thing. I dont know wht that apparently makes some people think Moxley isnt gonna be big. Austin and the rock were in the same era. I am not going to dissert a few researches will give you the answers.
Omega is built to be a ace , a face of the company, wwe was buying him to make him exactly that. Because everything from his look, to his micskill( some people should do researches before spitting nonsense like "he is average") to the goddamn characters he plays is that of the face of the company. He is the archetype of an ace.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

:vince3 "Hunter! Get Reigns a Playstation quick! And see if we can leak a DP video with him and Xavier,he's right at home in those!"


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Buster Cannon said:


> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/6T81u.png" border="0" alt="" title="Vince McMahon" class="inlineimg" /> "Hunter! Get Reigns a Playstation quick! And see if we can leak a DP video with him and Xavier,he's right at home in those!"


 thing is I doubt the video game Is the biggest factor tho. I suspect its because he is a good looking man with a kind voice lol


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> wtf are you talking about? The reason njpw pushed omega is because he was a big us draw. Do some researches fam. Also we have no proof of Moxley selling out show. Because in wwe the draw is the wwe as a brand , not the wrestlers.( except the legends) , omega is a proven individual draw inside and Outside Japan ( in the us).
> I like Moxley but people are just getting biased because he comes from wwe.
> I mean I dont know how to explain it to you, omega was selling out shows without 5he wwe machine in the USA, the njpw chose him as the face of their us expansion and created a us title for him ( let's be honest) because he is a big us draw. The fact that he did it while being in Japan and without the wwe machine is the reason everyone thinks rightfully that he had all chance of being their next big thing. I dont know wht that apparently makes some people think Moxley isnt gonna be big. Austin and the rock were in the same era. I am not going to dissert a few researches will give you the answers.
> Omega is built to be a ace , a face of the company, wwe was buying him to make him exactly that. Because everything from his look, to his micskill( some people should do researches before spitting nonsense like "he is average") to the goddamn characters he plays is that of the face of the company. He is the archetype of an ace.


He sold out arenas in the US that held 3000 people, and it took hours to sell out. Meanwhile, on AEW's first big PPV on which Moxley is announced for (All Out), not only do they sell out 11000 seats in 15 minutes, but Meltzer reports that he's only ever seen one event in both pro wrestling and MMA that had this level of ticket demand, and Fyter Fest (Moxley's AEW debut) is about to set a record for tickets sold at that particular venue.

Massive discrepancy in the level of interest that each guy generates worldwide.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > wtf are you talking about? The reason njpw pushed omega is because he was a big us draw. Do some researches fam. Also we have no proof of Moxley selling out show. Because in wwe the draw is the wwe as a brand , not the wrestlers.( except the legends) , omega is a proven individual draw inside and Outside Japan ( in the us).
> ...


 wtf are you talking about he sold out shows that held 3k people? :l 
Like man I am not going to talk to a wall, go to your researches. And also if you dont think the aew shows are selling out because of the general movement behind it but specific wrestlers then you are wrong. Double or nothing a show without Moxley sold out in 4 minutes in Vegas, one of the worst wrestling cities. Let's not do this bullcrap acting like the show sold out because of Moxley, this show would have sold out anyway because aew is the next big wrestling company, it sold out because they are doing a phenomenal show working their brand, it sold out because double or nothing was a success. Also do your researches on omega's story of being a big draw in the US because I feel like people are heavily misinformed. 

And this conversation has actually nothing relevant to it because they are all going to be treated like star and there wont be one guy on top while everyone else is shit. There is gonna be an ace ( who they basically admitted is basically omega) but it doesnt mean there wont be main eventers on his level. 
But this idea that Kenny omega only works in Japan when the reason he was pushed un Japan is because he was a us draw is nonsensical. 
Again throw all the numbers at me, but attributing any kind of success aew had now to Moxley is wrong and biased. They were doing all of that before it happened, they were the first wrestling show to sell out in Vegas, with the numbers they did in a non wrestling city, them doing all of that in Chicago( a huge wrestling town is kinda normal). I am not saying Moxley had nothing to do with it, I am saying using this show to prove Moxley is somewhat a bigger draw than anyone bar Jericho is wrong. Case in point you should see meltzer report on the impact Moxley had in njpw. Compare it now to y2j's who literally made them experience a big boom I'm numbers. 
Am I saying Moxley isnt a draw ? No am I saying he isnt a main eventer ? No 
I.am saying as of now he didnt proved he is an individual draw without the wwe machine behind him. That's all
Ps : your graph is nothing special because guess what? Moxley is their latest big signed guy. Of course he is gonna be a bigger deal than anyone else, he is their latest biggest signer who just came out of wwe. Let's see how that plays out long term. Again not saying he is not a draw,


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> wtf are you talking about he sold out shows that held 3k people? :l
> Like man I am not going to talk to a wall, go to your researches. And also if you dont think the aew shows are selling out because of the general movement behind it but specific wrestlers then you are wrong. Double or nothing a show without Moxley sold out in 4 minutes in Vegas, one of the worst wrestling cities. Let's not do this bullcrap acting like the show sold out because of Moxley, this show would have sold out anyway because aew is the next big wrestling company, it sold out because they are doing a phenomenal show working their brand, it sold out because double or nothing was a success. Also do your researches on omega's story of being a big draw in the US because I feel like people are heavily misinformed.
> 
> And this conversation has actually nothing relevant to it because they are all going to be treated like star and there wont be one guy on top while everyone else is shit. There is gonna be an ace ( who they basically admitted is basically omega) but it doesnt mean there wont be main eventers on his level.
> ...


I'm not attributing it all to Moxley. DON already did great numbers because people were hungry for an alternative and they liked what they saw in the social media build up, and because Jericho is a big star himself. What I am doing, however, is pointing out the difference Moxley has already made, and how it has manifested in an even bigger demand for the product. Who was literally every wrestling fan on the planet talking about after DON? I think we all know the answer.

I'm also not putting down Omega. Omega has simply not been exposed to a big US audience until DON. You can't expect him to be a big draw in the US by himself at this stage. The vast majority of American wrestling fans don't know who he is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

patpat said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Well he needs to be good on the microphone and cut good promos for starters and I heard he's not that great so I don't know
> ...


I've heard some of his stuff and it's not that good to be honest. Nows his chance to show what he has to a national market. I suppose he can still cut some good stuff in the future. MJF, Jericho, Moxley, Cody n Dustin still are miles ahead in promo ability.


----------



## GTM24 (May 29, 2019)

Well of course Omega is the guy. Great physique, great hair, good look, good on the mic, great in the ring. Reason why i would get aew tickets.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> > wtf are you talking about he sold out shows that held 3k people? :l
> ...


Maybe all the wrestling fans on the planets were talking about Moxley because he was literally the last act of the show that crashed the main event at its end? Maybe because he was their biggest signee and like....its normal , he is gonna be more hype because he is literally the last big name they signed and he crashed after the main event. Who should they be talking about ? Kenny omega who just lost? Come on let's use common logic 
And no, double le or nothing didnt sold out because of Jericho, ir sold out because of the concept of aew itself. The idea that this wrestling company exist is the reason it is selling out left and right and guess what? Because so far they are doing everything right. 
And it's normal for all out to be a higher deal, it's in fucking Chicago, a wrwsrlikt city and DON was an absolute critical success. There is all these factors. So no I can't use this show to prove that anyone on this roster is an "individual" draw. And again I am not saying Moxley isnt one, I think he is. But the idea that he is gonna draw bigger because he is an ex wwe I doubt a lot is right. Jericho became a bigger draw after his run in njpw because he was booked like a huge fucking deal and was treated like the biggest deal ever. I do think Moxley is gonna be a draw, I do think he is gonna be a main eventer. Heck I think they are gonna treate Mosley and omega like the rock and stone cold , but I feel some fans are jumping the gun a lil bit. I was reminding everyone that the dude who have proven they are us draw on their own in the us are 1) Y2J and 2) Kenny omega ( without even being in the us). It doesnt mean he isnt one, ir means he hasnt proved it yet. 
The vast majority of American wrestling fans dont know who he is ? The dude was the biggest buzz around the royal rumble. Everyone and their mom was talking about him, in wwe you had guys like Rollins say their goal was fighting him, you had people like John cena hyping him on Instagram. Am I saying he is more popular than guys like y2j and Moxley? No but saying the vast majority of us wrestling fans dont know him is I think sincerely wrong. Because the vast majority of wrestling fans who still watch are hardcore fans, there are barely any casual left, and yes most hardcore fans knows him. 
The core idea of your argument for me doesnt work, "we domt know if omega can work in usa since he was in japan" and my argument was that they pushed him in Japan because he was big deal in the US among wrestling fans ( who are almost all hardcore fans at this point since the wwe casual audience is almost gone) 
And I know you are not putting omega down ( and wouldn't care even if you did because I dont care that much) but we are simply discussing ?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So the everyday man plays video games and supports the gays? Ok? I prefer Seth Rollins anyway.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

patpat said:


> Maybe all the wrestling fans on the planets were talking about Moxley because he was literally the last act of the show that crashed the main event at its end? Maybe because he was their biggest signee and like....its normal , he is gonna be more hype because he is literally the last big name they signed and he crashed after the main event. Who should they be talking about ? Kenny omega who just lost? Come on let's use common logic
> And no, double le or nothing didnt sold out because of Jericho, ir sold out because of the concept of aew itself. The idea that this wrestling company exist is the reason it is selling out left and right and guess what? Because so far they are doing everything right.
> And it's normal for all out to be a higher deal, it's in fucking Chicago, a wrwsrlikt city and DON was an absolute critical success. There is all these factors. So no I can't use this show to prove that anyone on this roster is an "individual" draw. And again I am not saying Moxley isnt one, I think he is. But the idea that he is gonna draw bigger because he is an ex wwe I doubt a lot is right. Jericho became a bigger draw after his run in njpw because he was booked like a huge fucking deal and was treated like the biggest deal ever. I do think Moxley is gonna be a draw, I do think he is gonna be a main eventer. Heck I think they are gonna treate Mosley and omega like the rock and stone cold , but I feel some fans are jumping the gun a lil bit. I was reminding everyone that the dude who have proven they are us draw on their own in the us are 1) Y2J and 2) Kenny omega ( without even being in the us). It doesnt mean he isnt one, ir means he hasnt proved it yet.
> The vast majority of American wrestling fans dont know who he is ? The dude was the biggest buzz around the royal rumble. Everyone and their mom was talking about him, in wwe you had guys like Rollins say their goal was fighting him, you had people like John cena hyping him on Instagram. Am I saying he is more popular than guys like y2j and Moxley? No but saying the vast majority of us wrestling fans dont know him is I think sincerely wrong. Because the vast majority of wrestling fans who still watch are hardcore fans, there are barely any casual left, and yes most hardcore fans knows him.
> ...


Why would you doubt that being in WWE would make them more well known or a bigger draw? Granted, I'm not saying that just being a former WWE guy is enough, as no one would care if some dork like PAC were to make his debut. But for the guys that were actually over in WWE, like Jericho and Moxley, it gave them a bigger platform to reach millions of fans each week worldwide. It makes sense that both would be far more well known. And as you said, they've become even bigger stars outside of WWE, because they've been able to take advantage of creative freedom.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nah that wouldn't be why he got big, folk will fuck with him because of his wrestling and his character. Gamers in general aren't going to support something non-games related solely because a gamer does it . Demtreous Mighty Mouse Johnson has the most UFC title defenses and his PPVs sold like shit, despite him being a big gamer with a decently successful Twitch.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Ps : the reason why Alvarez talk about the LGBT stuff isnt because omega is a LGBTQ supporter it's because he is literally part of the community , he is Bi. 
Thats his point ( now if you think being a lgbt person when you are successful in a mediatic job isnt a point to get easier access to mainstream then you have been living under a rock.) Not saying it's good or bad because I dont give a fuck, that's how the society is molded and so Alvarez does have a point here. It also help grow his women audience ( which for a non wwe guy is impressive) and his omega man documentary was successful particularly among the woman audience. And the woman audience is most time the audience of the guys who are face of the company, now you do have exceptions but again there isnt a single model of "ace" and more than one guy can be the big thing in wrestling. The most prolific wrestling era had 2 big faces ( rock austin) plus a bunch of others big draws like Foley etc.


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> 66% of Americans are "pro-LGBT"


Even If 66% of Americans support LGBT, there's no way 66% of Americans are homosexuals or bisexuals. Just because most people don't hate homosexuals, it doesn't mean they want that repulsive "lifestyle" shoved down their throats. The common man is still heterosexual.

I could still see Omega getting over with everyone. As long as he doesn't start molesting people on TV like Sonny Kiss does.



> ( now if you think being a lgbt person when you are successful in a mediatic job isnt a point to get easier access to mainstream then you have been living under a rock.)


Then LGBT is not an "oppressed" group if gay privilege exists in the mainstream.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I go back and forth on this. 

Kenny Omega is great at working the audience that already likes wrestling. He's athletic. He's a nerdy fan like we are nerdy fans. He "gets" us, so we pretend to "get" him. He's not a good actor, nor is he a good promo or good at telling subtle stories. He deals in over-the-top broad movements. That being said, he _does_ know how to weave a grander story outside his ring work. For example, I think it's still true that no one has kicked out of the One-Winged Angel. That's good overarching storytelling. 

I don't know if Omega's appeal is ever going to be to people who want to get into wrestling but aren't already though. He's just so fucking goofy and off-the-mark on so many important things. His charisma is interpersonal. The more I think about it, the more I think it is smart they _don't_ put him front-and-center of the company. Although I'm not sure who is better right now. At first I thought it would have been smart to make him the ace, because he's the guy that the mobilized and existent fan-base can get behind. With them looking for wider appeal -- I just don't know if he will hook people as well as people think he will. He was completely outclassed by Jericho in their promo video, for example. 

But Alvarez is right. Neither Reigns nor Rollins stand a chance, because they are both in WWE. But if Reigns jumped to AEW? I think he would be the hottest thing in wrestling. It's possible that the performances from Rollins would get more well-rounded too, and people would put him ahead of Omega. 

I think that if there is a boom period, Omega is more likely to be a promoted and supplementary player in it. He'll have his merchandise and fans, but I don't think he's going to be the front-and-center star. But I don't think we've got the person that is going to usher that in yet.


----------



## JoePanther (May 14, 2018)

I honestly don't think anyone will usher in the next "boom period." I think competition between AEW & WWE will help bring back a lot of fans, but nothing along the likes of 1980's or 90's or even the early to mid 00's. As for the so-called-face, I think Jon Moxley will be the face of the brand until guys like MJF and Hangman Page are truly ready to the brand's top stars. I see no need to rush MJF & Hangman to the forefront as long as Cody, Omega, Jericho and Moxley, as well as potential new players entering AEW, are your main eventers. But back to Moxley, I don't think we've seen the tip of the iceberg what of what he will end up being in terms of popularity. Yes, his currently popularity just may be simply because he left the WWE, but unscripted promo's and letting him work matches the way he feels more comfortable doing as well as facing the likes of Omega will boost his popularity ten-fold. Plus with his age (33), he has tons of time to be the cream of AEW until younger stars are ready.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Seth is the dollar store version of Omega and is inferior in every way to him. Roman is the face 0f WWE and wwe will never create a boom with the "good shit" they peddle. It will have to come from a source external to wwe, so why not a great face in a fresh new promotion? All hail the Omega Man.:banderas


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Alvarez is completely right. Both Seth and Roman are plenty talented, but if they were going to be game changers, it would have happened by now. Both have been regulars on national TV for nearly 7 years now. As for whether it will happen with Kenny, I guess it depends on what you consider a boom period, but I do think with him on top AEW will be successful and he'll be the biggest contemporary star in all of wrestling this time next year. He has an incredible down to Earth quality just comes across as so genuine, it makes you want to root for him. And then he's a once in a generation talent in the ring on top of it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing how this all plays out over the coming years.

Exciting times in Prograpsville. :mark:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

JoePanther said:


> I honestly don't think anyone will usher in the next "boom period." I think competition between AEW & WWE will help bring back a lot of fans, but nothing along the likes of 1980's or 90's or even the early to mid 00's. As for the so-called-face, I think Jon Moxley will be the face of the brand until guys like MJF and Hangman Page are truly ready to the brand's top stars. I see no need to rush MJF & Hangman to the forefront as long as Cody, Omega, Jericho and Moxley, as well as potential new players entering AEW, are your main eventers. But back to Moxley, I don't think we've seen the tip of the iceberg what of what he will end up being in terms of popularity. Yes, his currently popularity just may be simply because he left the WWE, but unscripted promo's and letting him work matches the way he feels more comfortable doing as well as facing the likes of Omega will boost his popularity ten-fold. Plus with his age (33), he has tons of time to be the cream of AEW until younger stars are ready.


 omega (35) cody (35 ) most of their wrestlers are young and have a huge potential and haven't been exposed to a larger audience. We also have just seen the tip of the iceberg in term of their popularity since none of them got exposed to a bigger audience ( except moxley). So your comment works for basically almost the whole roster.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Probably because he has a say on his character and what he does lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

SPCDRI said:


> That doesn't translate to the 1 percent of Americans that watch professional wrestling, that's 75+ percent male and older than the national average and median age of America by probably around a decade.
> 
> *Hearing that a wrestler plays video games is a turn off for me, and I'm a young person that has played video games.*


Just curious, but why? What difference does it make if a wrestler plays video games?


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

headstar said:


> Even If 66% of Americans support LGBT, there's no way 66% of Americans are homosexuals or bisexuals. *Just because most people don't hate homosexuals, it doesn't mean they want that repulsive "lifestyle" shoved down their throats. The common man is still heterosexual.*
> 
> I could still see Omega getting over with everyone. As long as he doesn't start molesting people on TV like Sonny Kiss does.
> 
> ...


Some great opinions you have here. You seem really nice......


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Moving back to topic...

I would rather Moxley be the FOTC than Omega. 

Mox is fresh and fired up, whereas Omega looks physically tired most of the time perhaps he needs a new feud to relight a fire under him.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I'm a little confused about it too, I mean if people said you shouldn't beat your kids, should be generally nice to people and puppies and kittens are great! Most people would agree.
> 
> Like are Rollins or Reigns LGBT haters? I really don't see it as a selling point, especially when being pro-LGBT or at least being neutral is pretty common. :shrug


Well it's not a selling point, but it's something the public eye can't cling onto when they dig to find dirt.

Being the top guy attracts supporters and haters. If your haters' best shots are "well he's good, but his love for puppies and kids doesn't feel genuine", most people would ridicule them; on the other hand, I'm sure you can imagine how fast his stock would drop in any company if he were to publicly voice a disgust for homosexuals.

I would argue that, especially in this day and age, a clean, respectful image is more important for a wrestler than "the look". That's pretty much why they always held a little back on Randy Orton compared to Cena, don't you think so?


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If omega is the guy they may have booked themselves into a corner. Either moxley is losing his 1st big match (fyter fest doesn't count) or Omega is losing his first two big AEW matches.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kenny has a better look than Seth and is a better worker than Reigns and Seth. Still not sure if he's good enough to be the guy.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Kenny is my guy at the very least. He's not old but I wish he were 5 years younger, then you could build around him as the future of the company. Regardless he should be pushed as one of the top tier guys for as long as he's there. I expect him to be the third guy to hold AEW's world title after Jericho and Mox get their hands on it. I'm glad he isn't going to be their first world champ since it would just fuel those who'll say that he's only going to be pushed because of his relationships with those in charge. He'd be a top guy even without Cody and The Young Bucks. Tony Khan clearly thinks very highly of him from comments he's made in interviews.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think we'll see Omega begin to rebuild in order to get a redemption win against Jericho at Double or Nothing II next year.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Mox is the guy. Dude's got a character the edge and charisma.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The OMEGA Man mega


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Kenny is my guy at the very least. He's not old but I wish he were 5 years younger, then you could build around him as the future of the company. Regardless he should be pushed as one of the top tier guys for as long as he's there. I expect him to be the third guy to hold AEW's world title after Jericho and Mox get their hands on it. I'm glad he isn't going to be their first world champ since it would just fuel those who'll say that he's only going to be pushed because of his relationships with those in charge. He'd be a top guy even without Cody and The Young Bucks. Tony Khan clearly thinks very highly of him from comments he's made in interviews.


 anyone thinking omega and page will be pushed because they are in the elite is really stupid. 1) omega is already one of the rare guy that can mix in both an outstanding in ring ( his brawl/high fly style is great) and a great personality/charisma ( that a lot of western dont seem to be aware of since they all discovered him ( and new japan) through meltzer's ratings.
As for page If I am not wrong, he would have been pushed in njpw anyway and is a classic babyface.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

CRCC said:


> I'm not sure if he is a "more of a representation of the everyday man" but he is, undoubtedly, the best north american performer (that I know of, of course).
> 
> A comparison with Roman and Seth is ridiculous in my eyes, he's clearly better than these 2 in every single aspect I can think of.


So much better than those 2 it's not even close.

I wish the timeline (with WWE not allowing Bryan to wrestle) was different so we could have Danielson vs Omega in AEW.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

As talented as the guy is, hopefully he doesn't become over exposed or the same thing will happen that's happened to top WWE guys, the fans turn on them because it feels like they are being forced down their throat.
We will see once they have a weekly show and how they start developing the characters.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Omega is the man, man.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

reyfan said:


> As talented as the guy is, hopefully he doesn't become over exposed or the same thing will happen that's happened to top WWE guys, the fans turn on them because it feels like they are being forced down their throat.
> We will see once they have a weekly show and how they start developing the characters.


From what little I’ve seen so far, I get the feeling that’s not gonna be a problem in AEW. They really seem to want to spread it around as much as possible, at least at the outset, and see who gets over the most. The Road To and Being the Elite series that I’ve seen so far confirm this — everybody gets equal time. We’ll see as time goes on; but cramming the next big thing down everyone’s throats is very distinctly a McMahonism — that’s been his MO from the very beginning.


----------



## Stetho (Aug 3, 2015)

He really needs to work on his character and look again. He just looks like a complete nerd in the BTE videos now. Okay we got it, you love video games and all this Kenny but come on, this is getting seriously cringe. Go back at being badass pls.


----------



## ScottishPsychopath (May 25, 2019)

He's got a better chance than leading a boom than Roman and Seth because he is more charismatic and more creative than them.
Plus he isn't being held back by a senile 70 year old writing awful promos for him.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Man I don’t get the logic behind this. I agree that Kenny is more talented. But he’s more of a regular guy than Rollins & Roman? I’d say the opposite. He seems more unique than those other 2.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

MJF, Omega and Moxley will pave the way for a better Wrestling product, that is for sure.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think Cody has a much more impressive "presence" to him than Omega. He has a swagger and cockiness to him and he's very over. Moxley has that badass, Steve Austin vibe. Omega has great in ring ability though, and I think he does sort of connect with geekier wrestling fans out there with his game and pop culture references that he brings into his matches. 

Honestly, I think the concept of "The Guy" is outdated. You can build a company around more than one person. A good promotion has top STARS not A TOP STAR. 

AEW will be a healthier product if they take that approach. The problem with building a company around one, single star is that it will ALWAYS cause resentment in certain fans if it's not "their guy"


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

To me, Kenny Omega ceiling is Chris Jericho ceiling.

Not a guy would create a wrestling boom, but still could generate buzz. Reigns is better tho.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I like Kenny a lot, but him being hailed as the messiah of wrestling or something really highlights how low standards have fallen over the years. Hes basically a solid midcard level guy in most eras. But yes, in 2019 he is indeed one of the best we've got, which says more about 2019 than him.


----------



## r055co (Jun 10, 2019)

Omega is fine but I don’t think he’s THE GUY at all. In my opinion he’s an upper mid card guy at best who could definitely work with THE GUY but that’s it for me.

Everyone has different opinions on what THE GUY should be but I don’t think Omega is it personally. 

The new major babyface or THE GUY needs to be something new, original and different from the babyface that has come before him. They had the chance to pull the trigger with CM Punk as he was the new anti authority type which was totally different from good guy Cena but they unfortunately made a mess of that because he wasn’t Vince’s choice.

The Reigns experiment has failed because he’s been built in the Cena mould of a unbeatable superhero who never gives up and he’s been totally rejected in this role which proves my point. Hogan and Warrior was the same kind of deal.

Yes Omega is no Cena but he’s not really much of anything for me, I just can’t see the huge appeal in him to be honest.


----------

